# Working for Marriott Hotels



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there anyone who is working for Marriott on here?

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes.

But not me....

Why?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know someone who works for Marriott? What are you looking for exactly?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it a riddle????


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I know someone who works for Marriott? What are you looking for exactly?


Or who???


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I know someone who works for the Marriot as well ...

She's very intelligent ... beautiful .... the catch of the century... and extremely kind ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> I know someone who works for the Marriot as well ...
> 
> She's very intelligent ... beautiful .... the catch of the century... and extremely kind ...


Can't be the same person I know then....

Has she got a rug-rat too?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Can't be the same person I know then....
> 
> Has she got a rug-rat too?


si senor


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Can't be the same person I know then....
> 
> Has she got a rug-rat too?


... and I wouldn't say she's actually WORKING that much...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sabfrance said:


> ... and I wouldn't say she's actually WORKING that much...


Texting people and on here mostly....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure our friend appreciates all your comments!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope she does ... its in her KIND nature ... 

even though all she does is text people and get on here


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jack just wanted to know if anyone was working for Marriott guys... I hope the person responded personally to Jack.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well Jack got in touch with me and I will forward her inquiry to our forum friend so that we can help her out.


----------

